# Need help identifying these fish



## gpd605x (Jun 28, 2012)

I bought a new tank from someone and never got the types of fish that came with it. I know a few of them but I have googled as much as I can and can't seem to find them. Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!

1.








2.








3. I know this one is some type of Angelfish but I'm not sure








4.








5. I think this one is a Leopard fish??








6.








7.








8. I know this one is some type of catfish but not sure what kind


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

1 and 2 look like danios

3 def looks like an angel

4 and 6 look like platys

5 is a ctenopoma

no idea what 7 is

8 is a pictus cat fish


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Is 7 a Chinese algae eater?


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

7 could be actually. 

one word of advice about the ctenopoma, its a predator and will eat the smaller fish. really beautiful id love to have one!!!!

also the pictus and the danios should be in groups of about 6.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Also, I believe the first two are rosy reds.

6 looks like he may have a mild case of fin rot coming on.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Three is a half black angelfish.


----------



## gpd605x (Jun 28, 2012)

So far the Ctenopoma hasn't eaten any of the fish, he mostly stays up top near the filter. The guy I bought him from says he just fed him tropical flakes but I read that they need live fish or pellets. The little orange one has been staying on the bottom and occasionally goes to the top them goes right back down to the bottom. I honestly don't care for the ctenopoma and wouldn't mind giving it to someone who does.


----------



## gpd605x (Jun 28, 2012)

And what exactly is fin rot? And thanks to everyone for their help!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

gpd605x said:


> So far the Ctenopoma hasn't eaten any of the fish, he mostly stays up top near the filter. The guy I bought him from says he just fed him tropical flakes but I read that they need live fish or pellets. The little orange one has been staying on the bottom and occasionally goes to the top them goes right back down to the bottom. I honestly don't care for the ctenopoma and wouldn't mind giving it to someone who does.




where do you live????????


----------



## gpd605x (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm in Gulfport, MS - US


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

rubbish  cant find the ctenopoma anywhere over here!!!!


fin rot:
Fin rot can be the result of a bacterial infection (Pseudomonas fluorescens, which causes a ragged rotting of the fin), or as a fungal infection (which rots the fin more evenly and is more likely to produce a white 'edge'). Sometimes, both types of infection are seen together. Infection is commonly brought on by bad water conditions, injury, poor diet, or as a secondary infection in a fish which is already stressed by other disease.

Fin rot starts at the edge of the fins, and destroys more and more tissue until it reaches the fin base. If it does reach the fin base, the fish will never be able to regenerate the lost tissue. At this point, the disease may attack the fish's body directly


but dont go out medicating the tank unless your 100% sure it is, when fins heal they go a whitish colour. and i first saw it on one of my fish i thought it was fin rot till after a few days i realised the fin was growing back not ‘disolving’. just keep the water very clean and the fins will heal no problem.


----------



## gpd605x (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you for the helpful info! I wish you were closer lol


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

An LPS would probably buy the ctenopoma. He is a really cool looking fish. Even if they just took him or maybe trade for some more community fish.


----------



## gpd605x (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I think I might give it to my brother, you think a 10 gallon tank would be enough for him to be in there solo?


----------



## gpd605x (Jun 28, 2012)

I believe I have found all of the species types.
1. Fathead Minnow
2. Rosy Red Minnow
3. Half Black Smokey Leopard Veil Angel
4. Blue Mickey Mouse Platy
5. Leopard Ctenopoma or Spotted Climbing Perch
6. Red Platy
7. Chinese Algae Eater
8. Pictus Catfish

Big thanks to everyone for all of their help and info!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

gpd605x said:


> Thanks everyone! I think I might give it to my brother, you think a 10 gallon tank would be enough for him to be in there solo?



na you need at least a 50g.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

gpd605x said:


> I believe I have found all of the species types.
> 1. Fathead Minnow
> 2. Rosy Red Minnow
> 3. Half Black Smokey Leopard Veil Angel
> ...


rosey reds are a color morph of the fathead minnow. they're the same species. one's jsut a lighter color


----------

